# Historical Strength of the CF?



## Seyek (17 Jun 2014)

I'm interested in seeing what the size/strength of the Canadian military has been historically, specifically post WW2 to present day. I can find info on the navy here, at least in regards to what ships and aircraft were in service. However I was hoping to find info on the army and air force, but can't seem to find any specific information on personnel strength, equipment levels, what aircraft were in service, etc. Does anyone know of any resources I can look up?


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jun 2014)

Seyek said:
			
		

> I'm interested in seeing what the size/strength of the Canadian military has been historically, specifically post WW2 to present day. I can find info on the navy here, at least in regards to what ships and aircraft were in service. However I was hoping to find info on the army and air force, but can't seem to find any specific information on personnel strength, equipment levels, what aircraft were in service, etc. Does anyone know of any resources I can look up?



Google


I use Google and type in "keywords" and find all kinds of information on Canadian Military History.  For instance, I typed in "canadian air force history" and got this within seconds: http://www.canmilair.com/rcafhistory.htm

Google is your friend.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Jun 2014)

Though much is taken, much abides; and though
We are not now that strength which in old days
Moved earth and heaven; that which we are, we are;
One equal temper of heroic hearts,
Made weak by time and fate, but strong in will
To strive, to seek, to find, and not to yield.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Jun 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Though much is taken, much abides; and though
> We are not now that strength which in old days
> Moved earth and heaven; that which we are, we are;
> One equal temper of heroic hearts,
> ...


Still fine-tuning those meds?


----------



## Seyek (17 Jun 2014)

I think I may have been unclear. I can find plenty of general information, like that link you provided, which I've read through. While informative, I was hoping specifically for detailed information on actual numbers over the years, so while I know there were 9 regular squdarons of CF-100s and 10 auxillary squadrons of  Vampires and Mustangs I don't know what years those squadrons came into service, which squadrons were operating Vampires, which were operating Mustangs, or what the strength of those squadrons were. Same goes for the army in regards to army equipment, some of which is easily available (thanks to canadiansoldiers.com), eg, 272 Centurions were delivered between 1952-1953


----------



## dapaterson (17 Jun 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Still fine-tuning those meds?



Poetry.

Alfred, Lord Tennyson.

Ulysses.


You know, that artsy-fartsy stuff that guys with a soul patch recite to try to impress young co-eds (before they have enough money to buy a Harley).


----------



## The Anti-Royal (18 Jun 2014)

Rumi and Donne work much, much better than Tennyson.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Jun 2014)

The Anti-Royal said:
			
		

> Rumi and Donne work much, much better than Tennyson.



Ah, but the question is about strength, and Tennyson seemed to be the most appropriate.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Though much is taken, much abides ....


----------

